# I QUIT SMOKING CIGS "starting to go crazy"



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

well i have been smoking cigs for over 28 years and decided to quit cold turkey.  i have never tried quiting before and let me say its hard as hell.  all i think about is smoking a cig.  it has been 2 full days and i'm freaking   anyone else out there in my place? what do you do?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey,

I am still smoking (19 yrs.) (I picked it up again like a dumbass) I had a successful 8 months off using the patch for 4 months. I went twice as long as the box said. I tried it once before using the directions and failed miserably. So instead of 2 weeks with highest patch I did a month and stepped down like that. It really helped. There is other stuff in cigs that are addictive too. you have to get off them so anything to make it easier. Hang in there bro. Fuckin bar and the pool table was what got me to start again. Good Luck. edit: oh yeah smoke lots of weed.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 7, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> well i have been smoking cigs for over 28 years and decided to quit cold turkey.  i have never tried quiting before and let me say its hard as hell.  all i think about is smoking a cig.  it has been 2 full days and i'm freaking  anyone else out there in my place? what do you do?


Hey man, if you made it this far, then you want to quit em. I laid those suckers down after smoking them for over 40 years. Cold turkey. If you wanna quit, then just quit. Don't let your head work on it man, just do something to keep you busy and avoid the things that make you want a ciggerette. Smoke lots of weed. If you want a cig, then light up a bowl.

You'll make it if you want to man. If you don't, then you won't.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 7, 2006)

Listen to Stoney...  I also quit smoking 2 mo's ago.  I smoked for 29yrs and laid em down cold turkey...  I do like stoney says,  keep busy and smoke weed when you want a cig...  at first I wanted one bad, but now I think they stink.   Hang in there,  you can do it...  Its all in your head.


----------



## skunk (Feb 7, 2006)

gl dude.


----------



## skunk (Feb 7, 2006)

ps i tred to quit well i did quit cigarettes and smoking cigars now . havent had a cigarette in 2 years .so if you think your gonna start back try the captain black sweets . i have not woke up choking and hacking since i got off the marlboros and on them plus there cheaper. on the side of pack it says these cigars are natural tobaco with non tobaco ingredients added . there also cheaper like 150 a pack . i know alot of encouragement here sorry .


----------



## lady kush (Feb 7, 2006)

*Hey BG I tried to stop like 4 months ago but its hard as hell. The only reason I started back is because Im about to move and all the stress made me start back. But if you can stick with it do so. Im gonna try to stop again myself cause I cant see paying $7.50 for a pack of Newport's when I can get a nickel bag and have $2.50 left over for munchies *


----------



## skunk (Feb 8, 2006)

i would like to know where you can buy a nickel bag for 5 dollars. must be some mexican shwagg or something. i donno because where im from a nickel bag will cost you between 50 to 100 depending on potency.


----------



## rasta (Feb 8, 2006)

did not know they still sell  nickel bags ,,brings me back to the days of tray bags and loose joints


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

"nickel bags" you guys are scarin me. lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2006)

thanx for all your support. just to let you know i came back to this thread 3 times today to get support just by re-reading. damn it helps just to come and re-read this thread.   thanx everyone.  hey lady kush i remember them $5 bags of brown frown


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

lady kush said:
			
		

> * $7.50 for a pack of Newport's  *


 
Holy shit, I am bitching about $2.75 for malboro mediums. Holy crap $7.50

Hang in there B. Grunt. Just look at that price she is paying every time you want to pick it up again. Imagine after 1 year. 1 pack a day=$2,737.50/yr. Imagine the grow set-up you could have with that.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2006)

hey Mutt lady kush is paying the same price as me. hey lady k where you live? i bet east coast. right? wrong?


----------



## lady kush (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah BG I'm from the east NYC. Thats why I have to stop smoking cigs. It's breaking my pockets and it's no good. 

Hey Skunk we still do have nick and dime bags out here for those who dont want to spend money on 1/2 oz or oz or lbs. Thats why I had to start growing my own cause not only the price but man where I live leo is out 24/7, when I say its hot I mean its HOTT!!! Shit when I was 18 my friend and I got busted for smoking a blunt in the street(yeah I know it was dumb) we spent 2 days in jail and got 1 year probation. It wasnt like we had more smoke on us that was it just that blunt. To make it worse my friend's father was a cop then, boy did that suck!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2006)

lady k as soon as i seen $7.50 a pack i had a feeling you were from new york. i'm a new yorker as well.  what a small world.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a 200% profit running cigarettes between South Carolina and NYC. damn


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2006)

no shit. sounds like i might have a new job. by the way everyone i thought i would make it but i fell off the wagon today and smoked 2 cigs. what a ****.  3 full days of no smoking and for some reason i cracked and smoked. i feel like total shit. well back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Its been over a month (almost 2) B. Grunt. Have you quit yet???

If not, keep trying. My quit day is 4/1. Gonna give it another shot.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

you had to wipe the dust off this thread didnt ya Mutt. i was doing good but i feel off the wagon. its harder than i thought. my girl hasent touched one in over two months. im gonna try again i think in a few weeks. i think it might be easier this time around because i will be outside more.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

couldn't resist B. Grunt. you left it hangin. So I kept it marked. Wanted to see if you quit. Hang in there dude. Tell you what. whenever we feel like smokin a cig. we'll fire up a joint. After a pack of joints we won't be able to smoke a cig.


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

good to here bro,


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Grunt! I've been a smoker for 25 years myself (no one else in my family smokes). Good luck, stay strong! They say it takes 21 days to form a habit, same in reverse, although the person who came up with that theory probably never tried to quit before! At $5.85 a pack maybe I should try to grow tobacco instead!     Hang in there! I'm rooting for your succsess!


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

i quit for 3months and i picked it back up because i kept gettin bitched at ! but shit quittin is hard. smoked for 3 years that shit prolly stunt my growth too.. ive been tryin to quit but its hard...


----------



## soofaded (Mar 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by lady kush
$7.50 for a pack of Newport's 

damnnnnn 7.50 for a pack of newports? damnnnnn thats hella expensive in cali i get them for 3-5 bucks depending on the stores


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 22, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> At $5.85 a pack maybe I should try to grow tobacco instead!


 
Haha, I tried that once. They never got bigger than like 1 CM. Im not sure what i did wrong but they stayed at like 1 CM for a month or so then died. I think it may have been lack of perlite in their medium that was not letting the little tap root get settled in or something. I have a few seeds to try this year still. Also, as far as smoking cigs and quitting, do you guys think it would help to get a cigar or pipe or something and switch to that, then quit from there? I have only smoked prolly less than a half pack of ciggs in my life but i smoke cigars very occasionally when someone has them and smoke pipe tobacco like every weekend a few times and i have not become addicted at all plus it doesnt go into my lungs to stop me from taking big bong loads. I noticed that whenever i did smoke a cig or inhale alot from a cigar i couldnt rip a bong for shit.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 22, 2006)

well since you couldnt resist on your next attempt try smoking blunts and joint to replace the cigs might work may never know good luck too you BG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

High Grunt! Just wanted to see how you're doing...if at first you don't succeed...well you know! Hang in there, smoke a big bong hit, talk to your dog. If he's anything like my "mama" dog, I'm sure he'll listen. Have a "hella" good morning!!


----------

